

Ask HN: How to reach _real_ people at Google? - sebiw

I am really frustrated right now.<p>Well, it's a long story to explain. So here's the short version: I once had an AdSense account. Then I didn't use it for some time. Then I had to migrate the Google Account under which my AdSense was running, because my ISP used Google Apps to distribute free addresses to his clients but they cancelled the service. So I had to transfer all my Google services to another Google Account. I forgot AdSense after a bit of time, didn't use it any longer. Now some time later, I tried to login to AdSense and all I get is a message sayin' that my login wouldn't be an active AdSense login.<p>So I tried all the automatic forms and assistants on Google's help pages and AdSense' support center. It's basically always the same. I get an email back that I'm not known to the system, that they didn't found an account under my provided credentials / my provided data. I tried various email addresses but only get autoresponders that they can't read the messages under the specific address and that I should consider looking at the forms and assistants. I even tried to contact them over Phone. Same thing. The robot on the phones says I should consider the online support options.<p>It seems that you can't freakin' reach real humans at Google, no matter what you do and how much time you spend.<p>Maybe someone here on HN has any advice or idea.<p>I really appreciate any form of support.<p>Thank you.
======
timmm
Can't speak for adsense but Android developer support is none existent, so
that probably extends to other arms of the company as well.

